# how do i remove burr comb on frame without damaging frame or harming bees?



## Hebsgirl

Hi, I am a brand new beekeeper, just installed my package of bees one week ago. When I did my inspection to make sure queen had been released (she had been) I saw that burr comb had been produced on and between the frames where queen cage had hung.
I realize that it is there due to the fact that the queen cage left more space than should have been there.
I couldn't ponder on the removal of it during my inspection since temp was only 51 degrees /a bit damp as it had rained that day and I didn't want to have hive open any longer than necessary & I still needed to refill feeder bag/ but mostly because I didn't KNOW how to remove it properly without harming the bees (they were clustered all over it). I have been told if burr comb is on tops of frames I should just scrape it off with my hive tool....but do I also scrape in same way from INSIDE of frames?
I am hoping to get some good advice soon as weather should be warming into 70s w/lots of sun in next couple of days and I will be trying to get back out and remedy this mistake I have created due to my newness!!! Any advice would be most appreciated!!!


----------



## Hogback Honey

When it's warm enough to do an inspection, when you take the frames out, scrape the comb off. If bees are on it, give it a little smoke, that should move them off. It's no big thing, so don't fret over it.


----------



## odfrank

Ignore it. A beehive is not immaculate. Just make sure your frames are push tight together. In my climate many hives look like this, if I remove it they replace it:


----------



## Hebsgirl

thanks so much for the info!! I really appreciate the speedy reply!!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome!


----------

